# New In Nc



## Zypher (Apr 26, 2006)

North Carolina is being well represented on this site more and more each day. Welcome to the most helpful archery site in the world!


----------



## Doug10 (Dec 13, 2005)

*nc*

what part of nc you all from?

Doug


----------



## jva54 (Dec 14, 2005)

Welcome to AT!! :wave:


----------



## hitman846 (Jan 25, 2003)

Glad you found us, be careful, this site is very adictive!


----------



## spykbuc (Jan 14, 2007)

welcome to a great site it covers lots.


----------



## mikel m14 (Jul 24, 2006)

:welcome: to AT and have Fun!


----------



## Tim Roberts (Jul 13, 2002)

:yo: :wave3: Hello and :welcomesign: to Archery Talk DROPZONE. Have fun here.


----------



## Bowdiddly (Jan 19, 2004)

Welcome to AT


----------



## Dthbyhoyt (Dec 4, 2004)

:welcome: to ArcheryTalk & to NC  , what part of NC are you in ????


----------



## e_m_i_l_y (May 10, 2006)

welcome 2 at


----------



## pinkfletch (Sep 16, 2002)

*Another*

big NC welcome:wink:


----------



## Marc Derix (Mar 26, 2007)

Welcome to AT....have fun


----------



## archerFamily (Apr 13, 2007)

Welcome Any NC people close to Mt Olive or Fayetteville?


----------



## treeman65 (Nov 24, 2005)

Welcome to AT.If you ever want to shoot 3d around Raleigh or Greensboro let know.


----------



## psargeant (Aug 1, 2004)

Welcome to AT and NC (Still don't know what part). 

To answer someone else's question above, I think heliman is near Fayetteville somewhere.

There are some great places for every archery venue around here. If you need to find them send me a message. I should be able to help...


----------



## SPOTSHOOTR74 (Apr 4, 2007)

If near Fayetteville; we shoot every Friday night at the Archery Clinic in Hope Mills.


----------



## Dthbyhoyt (Dec 4, 2004)

archerFamily said:


> Welcome Any NC people close to Mt Olive or Fayetteville?


I am in Raeford , just out of fayetteville


----------



## Dthbyhoyt (Dec 4, 2004)

SPOTSHOOTR74 said:


> If near Fayetteville; we shoot every Friday night at the Archery Clinic in Hope Mills.


wow that place is still open ?? that amazing


----------



## SPOTSHOOTR74 (Apr 4, 2007)

come out and shoot. League is 7pm for the 1st line and roughly 8:30 for the second.


----------



## Dthbyhoyt (Dec 4, 2004)

SPOTSHOOTR74 said:


> come out and shoot. League is 7pm for the 1st line and roughly 8:30 for the second.


 NO thanks , would quit archery before I go in that so called shop .. Teddy is a black eye to the sport of archery & bowhunting ..


----------



## SPOTSHOOTR74 (Apr 4, 2007)

Sorry to hear you say that. The Harris's are great people. I didn't think this thread was started to bad mouth or bash people.... Funny there are more and more shooters in their shop each Friday night.


----------



## Dthbyhoyt (Dec 4, 2004)

SPOTSHOOTR74 said:


> Sorry to hear you say that. The Harris's are great people. I didn't think this thread was started to bad mouth or bash people.... Funny there are more and more shooters in their shop each Friday night.


You are correct , not here to bash . just over the past 10 years dealing with HIM ,NOT Sandy ( she is a great lady ) I have see Teddy do some bad things to customers .. Done with this matter , enjoy your time there


----------



## SPOTSHOOTR74 (Apr 4, 2007)

No hard feelings. Everyone is entitled to their opinion. Shoot em Straight!


----------



## archerFamily (Apr 13, 2007)

I was in archery clinic today .Known them for years,We are looking for a place to move back to that area at the moment.Know of any hunt clubs or leases that way.


----------



## Dthbyhoyt (Dec 4, 2004)

check out Valentinetimber.com they still might have some , I just got a lease from them


----------



## ninept (Mar 2, 2007)

*welcome*

welcome to AT from the mountains of NC


----------



## outdoorattic (Feb 25, 2006)

welcome


----------



## meanv2 (Jan 28, 2004)

Welcome to AT!!

Enjoy all the friends and info available on here


----------



## geekdoc (Jan 8, 2007)

*triad recurver*

I am a lonely OR shooter in High Point and am looking for some folks to shoot with, other than my kids!
PM me if you know of some shoots in my area or anything within 90 min that a recurver might be welcome at.
Thanks!


----------



## chief razor (Apr 29, 2006)

Hello, and Welcome to AT!


----------



## Orealious82 (Nov 8, 2018)

Welcome! Charlotte here


----------



## Braingasim (Oct 31, 2018)

Hi there, Welcome to the forums!


----------



## Chester300 (Aug 19, 2019)

Welcome Dropzone. I’m in the Northern part of Mecklenburg County, NC.


----------



## greatthosu (Sep 13, 2012)

Welcome to the forum from Arizona.


----------

